# Cut-A-Way Whizzer Engine.



## Goldenrod (Feb 16, 2017)

This is soon to be motorized.  Cast iron was cut through with a hand held wheel on a drill.  Band saw did the rest. This was made from all junk parts.  I plan to take this, and a Red Baron Whizzer with two Gatling guns, to Ann Arbor Show.


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 16, 2017)

What a great display piece. I'l bet the Whizzer guys will get a kick out of this!


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 23, 2021)

bump


----------



## wes holliday (Jul 24, 2021)

Great work! 
What process do you use for the aluminum polishing ?
Fins are dificult to hand polish.
Thanks.


----------



## skeezer (Jul 24, 2021)

Good job Professor.

Skeezer


----------

